# Shark Fishing Jekyll in October



## TIGHTLINES44 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello all! Got a question for all you "Jekyll Heads" out there: I'm planning a family camping/sharking trip for the beginning of October. Will there be any sharks around at that time? I can't really go any earlier because I'm halfway around the world until then. Any suggestions/advice? Much appreciated!


----------



## gafshr (Aug 8, 2012)

I can tell you last year between the end of august to the beginning of november surf fishing was the hottest it was all year sharks and bull reds were thick.  You should do good on some nice sharks.


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Aug 8, 2012)

That's what I was looking for! Thanks, gafshr!


----------



## BuckMKII (Aug 9, 2012)

That should be prime time for sandbar shark and bull reds.


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome! Yea, last year I caught a 40" red while fishing for shark. Then the tide turned, and on the very next cast (well, balloon), I pulled up a 42" red! Can't wait to get out there! Thanks for the input, guys.


----------



## ccbiggz (Aug 15, 2012)

*What are you fishing with?*

Would you mind sharing what bait and setup you are using? Me and a couple of buddies went to Jekyll about three weeks ago and caught two small sharks off the beach. We were using dead shrimp and squid (probably why we didn't have much luck), fishing in front of the first hotel on the beach if you turn left when you come on the island.

Where we were fishing, the tide was going out in what looked like a small channel; the water was being funneled out in one spot. There were small fish jumping everywhere around us. We kept saying we wish we had a cast net to catch some of those to fish with.

Don't mean to hijack your thread, but was curious how you were fishing off Jekyll.


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Aug 15, 2012)

Absolutely! Gotta go to work right now, but I'll shoot you a PM later today. Cool?


----------



## mformica (Aug 19, 2012)

you mind shooting me that PM too?

I was casting for mullet today, and then fished off St. Simons.  Caught two blacktips but that was it.  Actually, I've never caught anything but blacktips and small bonnetheads off the St. Simons beach.

In the marsh is a different story though


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sure thing! Comin' at ya!


----------



## willkelley (Sep 20, 2012)

how far out were you catching the reds? were they on mullet or what? thanks


----------



## gafshr (Sep 20, 2012)

Fresh mullet works best in my opinion they cruise right behind the breakers.


----------



## willkelley (Sep 20, 2012)

finger mullet or cut bigger mullet?


----------



## gafshr (Sep 20, 2012)

Finger mullet will work I like huge mullet cut into 3" chunks


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Sep 20, 2012)

I caught em on whole whiting. About 100 yards, out off the pier.


----------



## willkelley (Sep 21, 2012)

i hate to be the third one to ask but how about a pm? haha


----------



## willkelley (Sep 21, 2012)

thanks


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sure thing!


----------

